# Arowana & Tankmates October 2013



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what's left of my collection. RTG, 3 Taiwan Masheers, pearl ray and the jumbo loach. Finally measured my loach after some time. He is a tad over 12 inches and 6.25 inch high. Here are some quick cell phone pics. Enjoy!


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

great fish man I am starting to collect a big group of clown loach's that is a true monster


----------

